# Armee des Lichts sucht dich!



## Vanderm (20. September 2010)

Wunder schönen guten Abend liebe Buffedler (kann man Buffed-User so bezeichnen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Also zunächst stelle ich mich mal kurz vor.
Im realen Leben heiße ich Patrick bin 25 und komme aus Berlin (und nein das wird kein Partnergesuch *lol*)
Ich Spiele WoW jetzt nu schon seit fast sechs Jahren und habe in dieser zeit so vieles erlebt. Von mehrmonatigen Pausen wo ich ausflüge in andere MMO´s machte
bis hin zu einigen Server und Gildenwechsel.
die letzten 5 Jahre jedoch blieb ich dem Server Madmortem treu und dort eigentlich auch den meisten meiner Freunde. Wir gingen durch dick und dünn und naja auch durch einige Gilden
Einige hab ich selber mitbetreut andere nur als normaler Spieler beigewohnt. (Nein das ich die Gilde mit betreut habe war nicht der grund das sie sich aufgesplittet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Nachdem ich die letzten 7 wochen nen Eigenen Raid zusammenstellte merkte ich das ich Lust habe etwas neues zu waagen und Wechselte erneut den Server.
Okay zugegeben der Serverwechsel selbst hatte noch einen anderen Grund. Frauen mögen einfach keine Untoten muss ich feststellen.
Naja auf jedenfall beschloss ich auf dem Server "Die Nachtwache" von vorne zu beginnen... In meiner eigenen Gilde.
Diesmal bin ich der cheff... der versucht seine Philosophie an seine getreuen Gildenmitgliedern weiter zu geben.

Erschaffen hab ich die Armee am 10.09 also vor genau 10 Tagen. Mittlerweile sind wir auch schon ein kleiner lustiger und, jetzt kommt das wichtigste, netter Haufen der einfach Freude
daran hatt ohne Stress und Zwang zu Spielen. Die meisten bei uns sind von ihrem alten Server geflüchtet weil ihnen dort einfach genau dieser Stress und Zwang zu groß wurde.
Wir sind also ne art Söldner Truppe.

Doch da sich der Text schon wieder zu einem Roman mausert werd ich das ganze nunmal abkürzen.

Wir suchen noch einige fleißige Spieler die Spaß daran haben einfach mal ungezwungen zu zocken farmen raiden (wobei wir selbst noch nicht intern Raiden gehen) zu questen oder was weiß ich.
Wir haben einen eigenen TS3 Server ein Forum (findet ihr unter armee-des-lichts.de) und mittlerweile doch ne wie ich finde große Gildenbank mit 3 bez. 4 Fächern.

Gesucht werden Leute jeden Levels und Klasse
Bevorzugt werden aber Krieger, Paladine, Magier, Jäger, Shurken und Druiden.

Was verlangen wir?
Nichts einfach spaß am spiel!!!! 
Solltest du so eine Item-Geile-Sau sein die jeglichen bezug zur realität verloren hat und an nichts anderes denkt als jedentag irgendwelchen Set teilen hinterhergeiert und nörgelnt und wutentbrannt den Raid verlässt weil vielleicht 2 mal annem boss gewipet wurde oder es dir einfach nicht schnell genug geht hast du allerdings keine guten Karten bei uns.
Achja eine sache gäbe es doch... Es wäre super wenn du aktiv bei uns spielen würdest und nich nur twinktechnich 2x die Woche

Was bieten wir?
TS3 Server
Forum
Eine super nette kleine Gemeinschaft (die jedoch bereit ist zu wachsen)
Spaßiges spielen
Keine Regeln oder zwangsveranstalltungen. Alles passiert bei uns auf einer Freiwilligen Basis

Und??? Interesse?
dann schau doch mal ins Forum lass eine Bewerbung da oder wende dich direkt Ingame an mich (Vanubis) oder an einen meiner Offis! (Phobihexe, Lunanay)

ansonsten wünsch ich noch viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greets
Van


----------



## Vanderm (12. Oktober 2010)

/push

Ich möchte hier nochmal daran errinern das wir weiterhin eifrig neue Member suchen.
Mittlerweile sind wir doch schon super angewachsen. Stolze 12 aktive Spieler sind wir nun schon.
Viele haben auch schon stufe 80 erreicht und sind gerade dabei die letzten hero´s durch zu daddeln so das 
wir in gut 2 wochen anfangen können 10er instanzen zu Raiden.
Und genau für diese Raids suchen wir noch fleißig unterstützung, gerade was den ranged damage angeht.
Damit das nicht wieder ein Roman wird fasse ich den Rest mal in fakten zusammen

Was suchen wir?
-Fernschadenklassen (Magier, Hexenmeister, Jäger)
-Mainchars die aktiv gespielt werden
-Nette Leute die spaß haben am spielen/raiden auch wenn vielleicht mal gewipet wird
-Unterstützung (Das beteiligen am gildenchat oder an Ts-gespräche liegt uns sehr am herzen da wir auf eine freundschaftliche atmosphäre aus sind)
-Weiter Klassen (Tankkrieger,Diszipriester, Heilligpriester,Druidenheiler)

Was suchen wir nicht?
-Paladine und Todesritter (sorry aber aus diesen klassen besteht fast die halbe Gilde deshalb herrscht da ein aufnahmestop. Twinks von Mitglieder sind natürlich ausgeschlossen davon)
-Miesmutige, Itemgeile Spieler (Sorry unsere Raid und gildenphilosophie geht von ruhigen spaßigen und gelassenen Raids aus, WIR wollen nicht die ersten sein sondern spaß haben)

Was bieten wir?
-Eigenes Gilden TS (Teamspeak 3 server)
-Eigenes Forum (http://www.armee-des-lichts.de)
-Gildenbank mit 5 Fächern (mittlerweile auch schon super gefüllt)
-Nette, hilfsbereite, spaßige Member (der Gildenchat und das TS sind immer ein lacher wert)
-Zielorientierte Raids (Sicher wollen wir die großen Raidinstanzen clearen, aber das müssen wir nicht Serverfirst. Spaßige und stressfreie Raids sind das A und O unserer Gildenphilosophie, dennoch wird natürlich mit Konzentration und Ernsthaftigkeit an die Raids rangegangen)
-Unterstützung beim Leveln oder Skillen der Berufe

Haben wir dich noch nicht überzeugt oder hast du doch interesse uns zu helfen?
Dann Schau doch mal ins Forum oder sprich den Gildenlead einfach mal ingame an. 
Gildenleiter: Vanderm, Vanubis
Co-Leiter: Phobihexe, Xyzxyz
Offi: Silrasz


----------



## Vanderm (18. Oktober 2010)

/push


wir suchen:

-alles zwischen Lvl 1 und 79
- LvL 80 Priester (heal und dmg specc) die Raidfähig sind.

ansonsten siehe obrigen post


----------



## VandermBln (14. Dezember 2010)

*ab nach oben mit dir*

Ja wir sind wieder da...
Nachdem wir erfolgreich ins neue Addon gestartet sind und wir auch unsere ersten 
85er begrüßen wollt ich uns nochmal vorstellten...


Wir sind eine gemütliche Gilde die darauf bedacht ist den Content von WoW/Cataclysm mit Ruhe, Spaß und Freude am Spiel an zu gehen.
Wir Leveln, Raiden und Farmen nicht auf Hardcore Level. Das heißt wir gehen alles locker an. 
Was gerade für viele von vorteil ist die sich nach einem Langen arbeitstag nicht noch 6 stunden power Raiden(Stress) antun wollen.

Unsere Philosophie beruht darauf den Content locker und mit Spaß an zu gehen. Wir werden 2 maximal 3 mal die woche Raiden.
Wir planen viele kleinere Events die das zusammenspiel der Gilde fördern. Und wir verzichten auch mal auf ne Heroini
um nem Gildenmitglied zu helfen.

Hauptsächlich sind wir daran interessiert die 10er versionen der Raids zu machen. Sollten wir aber so anwachsen das sich die 25er Lohnen werden wir auch dies natürlich
tun. Generell ist aber zu sagen das wir NUR Raiden wenn es komplett Intern abläuft. (ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)

Was bieten wir?
Nette familiäre Atmosphäre
Gildenbank (zugriff erst wenn Vollwertiges Mitglied)
14 Wochen Probezeit, damit wir uns kennen lernen können
Eigenen TS3 Server mit viel platz zum austoben.
Eigenes Forum (http://www.armee-des-lichts.de)
Spaß am Spiel und das ist nicht zu viel versprochen!

Du hast kein Problem damit den Content etwas langsamer an zu gehen? Dafür aber mit Spaß und Freude? Du Spielst trotzdem deine Klasse auf professioneller Basis und weist was du tust?
Du Integrierst dich gerne in eine bestehende Gruppe und hast kein Problem damit auch mal der zu sein der "nicht" Recht hat? Du hilfst gerne und hast auch keine Scheu davor mal mit jemanden
einige Stunden seine Klasse zu Optimieren? Du nimmst auch mal gerne an andere Aktivitäten teil die nichts mit Raiden oder Instanzen zu tun haben? Dann bist du genau Richtig bei uns.

Interesse geweckt? Dann melde dich ingame bei
Vanderm,Cheetor oder Khiros
Natürlich kannst du auch nochmal ein Blick in unser Forum (http://www.armee-des-lichts.de) werfen und da auch gleich eine kleine Bewerbung hinterlassen.

Liebe grüße
Van


UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!
Willkommen in der Armee
-Druidenmädel
-Lolopei
-Romos
-Rochas


----------



## VandermBln (19. Dezember 2010)

*nach oben schubst*

wir suchen nach wie vor neue Mitglieder.
Bevorzugt werden mittlerweile allerdings 

Magier,Priester,Jäger,Hexenmeister, Schamanen oder Schurken

also immer her mit euren Bewerbungen 


grüße
Van


----------



## pixeljedi (19. Dezember 2010)

VandermBln schrieb:


> *nach oben schubst*
> 
> wir suchen nach wie vor neue Mitglieder.
> Bevorzugt werden mittlerweile allerdings
> ...



moin,moin....

hab ich es überlesen? aber auf welchem server findet man euch den und welche fraktion spielt ihr?


ok überlesen...nachtwache ^^ ok fraktion allianz^^


----------

